# David Gemmell has apparently died



## Richard Schollar (Jul 29, 2006)

My favourite author of all time, the aforementioned David Gemmell, has apparently died 2 weeks after undergoing quadruple heart bypass surgery.  A fantasy author without equal, I shall no longer be waiting with bated breath for his next offering (although I believe his last book will hopefully be published - see here).

I read this about his death in a small announcement in the Daily Telegraph today.  I would appreciate it if anybody else can corroborate this news.

Richard


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 29, 2006)

I've never heard of him but it seems the BBC has the news: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/5224868.stm


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Kristy.


----------

